# GEZ-Umstellung "Radio am Arbeitsplatz"



## Sockenralf (13 März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte (wie viele ehrliche AN auch ) bei der GEZ ein "Radio am Arbeitsplatz" angemeldet.
Ende 2012 habe ich mich (u. A. bei www.gez.de) informiert, was bei der anstehenden Umstellung zu machen wäre.

Dort hieß es: "mach gar nix", "machen alles wir gerne für dich", "wir machen das bestimmt richtig", "du brauchst dich um nix kümmern", "wie arbeiten mit den Einwohnermeldeämtern zusammen und gleichen mit denen ab"  etc..

Also habe ich wir mir aufgetan NIX GEMACHT

Was ist nun passiert:
Bei der Umstellung 2012 / 2013 ist wohl aus meinem "Radio am Arbeitsplatz" ein "zweiter Wohnsitz" geworden (die haben das doppelte vom erwarteten Betrag eingezogen).
Einem (ebenfalls ehrlichen) Arbeitskollegen ist genau das gleiche passiert, so daß ich hier von "Methode" ausgehe.
Auch bei meinem Bruder ist bei der Umstellung ein Schnitzer passiert (wohnt mit meiner Mutter in einem Haushalt und jeder der beiden hatte natürlich seine Geräte bei der GEZ gemeldet)

Deshalb der Rat an alle hier:
prüft mal eure Auszüge, ich denke daß die GEZ sie bei einigen hier "verhauen" hat

PS: mittlerweile schreiben die auf ihrer Homepage auch, daß man sich einfach mit einem formlosen Brief melden soll und daß die Umsellung NICHT von alleine geht.
Sie schreiben auch, daß zuviel gezahlte Beiträge selbstredend zurückgezahlt werden und entschuldigen sich auch dafür



MfG


----------



## Matze001 (14 März 2013)

Also mein Bruder hat auch das Phänomen mit dem Haushalt, aber seit Anfang an heisst es hier: Wer nicht selbst tätig wird und sich abmeldet (z.B. weil er in einem Haushalt lebt der bereits GEZ zahlt) hat halt Pech gehabt und muss ein wenig Papierkram über sich ergehen lassen.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Sinix (14 März 2013)

Kenne auch so jemand, bei dem hat die Umstellung aber geklappt, da rechtzeitig vor Umstellung schriftlich beantragt.
Die sollte er auch laut schreiben, deshalb ist mir unverständlich dass du "GAR NIX" machen solltest.

Hatte aber früher schon Probleme mit GEZ wo sie für mich und meine Gattin abgebucht hatten, trotz vorheriger Ummeldung.
Rückerstattung war kein Problem, aber der ganze unnötige Aufwand.

Ich sage nur mal wieder eine Schweinerei einer staatlichen? Behörde. Würd mal gern wissen wieviele pflichtbewusste
und gewissenhafte Beamte dort arbeiten.
:sw11:
Abgesehen davon, dass hier wieder der Bürger eine Dienstleistung an den Staat leistet, wie auch in anderen Bereichen
es immer häufiger vorkommt. Bei uns in der Ortsgemeinde soll z.B. der Bürger nun den Wasserzählerstand selbst melden, wo früher jemand
ablesen gekommen ist, ohne eine Vergütung dieser Dienstleistung bei weiter steigenden Versorgerpreisen. Es wird immer toller...

MfG MK


----------



## Perfektionist (14 März 2013)

Ich hatte nun grad auch eine Abmeldung, die nicht spontan geklappt hat (Umzug Stichtag 1.1.2013). Theoretisch hätte ich echtes Paier gebraucht, aber als ich per Mail erklärte, wo die zur Abmeldung zugehörige Anmeldung war, hats dann ohne weiteren "Krieg" geklappt.


----------



## knabi (14 März 2013)

Diesen und anderen Banditen darf man eben keine Einzugsermächtigung erteilen - dann können die wenigstens nicht eigenmächtig die Gebührenhöhe ändern!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Perfektionist (14 März 2013)

was für eine Aufregung hier wieder...

http://www.clipfish.de/video/768893/viel-zu-harmlos/

(tschuldigung, ohne Werbung hab ich es nirgens gefunden)


----------

